
15% of accounts discussing US election on Twitter are bots - BrandonMarc
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2016/11/07/social-media-bots-working-to-influence-u-s-election/
======
BrandonMarc
_“Looking at the content itself, but also the timing of the activity, the
network structures, how information spreads from one account to another and so
forth. Eventually we realized that about 15 percent of the accounts on the
Twitter feed discussing elections in the U.S. are bots,” Research assistant
professor Emilio Ferrara told KCBS.

More importantly, Ferrara says, these bots generated about 20-percent of the
entire conversation._

\----------

This is Emilio's own Twitter profile, which (one hopes) is not a bot:

[https://twitter.com/jabawack](https://twitter.com/jabawack)

Here's where he publishes his findings:

[http://firstmonday.org/ojs/index.php/fm/article/view/7090/56...](http://firstmonday.org/ojs/index.php/fm/article/view/7090/5653)

